# ROLLERZ ONLY SAN ANTONIO 3RD ANNUAL SHOW



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone there


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone the

]ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY AND NOT BE JUDGED 


















ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY AND NOT BE JUDGED 
ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY AND NOT BE JUDGED 
ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY AND NOT BE JUDGED


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

so will ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY AND NOT BE JUDGED? :dunno:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

JUST MAKEING IT CLEAR SO OTHERS WILL KNOW ,,BE COOL


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

me and m.j. will be there


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 6 2009, 07:40 AM~14391533
> *for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone there
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T
!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 6 2009, 08:40 AM~14391533
> *for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

for those who are planing on comeing out to our show the night befor, i set up a group of rooms for everyone from ROLLERZ ONLY

SLEEP INN & SUITES
143 RICHLAND HILLS DRIVE
SAN ANTONIO, TX 78245
210-670-2500 
group code===RFFR
CHECK IN DATE AUG 1
ROOMS INCLUDE BREAKFEST
15 ROOMS OPEN
DOUBLE BEDS = $87.99
KING BED ===$76.49
CUT OFF DATE JULY 25


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 9 2009, 09:50 PM~14428885
> *TTT
> *


you the owner of maryjane?

i would love to see your car at our show, hope you come down homie. should be a good one  

tell your homies :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 6 2009, 10:54 AM~14391619
> *so will ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY AND NOT BE JUDGED? :dunno:
> *



what about rollerz only cars from outta town


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 9 2009, 10:30 PM~14429321
> *you the owner of maryjane?
> 
> i would love to see your car at our show, hope you come down homie. should be a good one
> ...



thats me i will be there for sure.do you have any vendor booths at this show?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 9 2009, 11:04 PM~14429613
> *thats me i will be there for sure.do you have any vendor booths at this show?
> *


we might have a few left open, call richie tomorrow, he can tell you better than I. 210-209-1255


----------



## 61biscayne (May 4, 2009)

My car and I will be there with Baker and Mary Jane


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jul 9 2009, 09:40 PM~14429408
> *what about rollerz only cars from outta town
> *


come on sleepy wake up ,,that means all rollerz only cars,,,now go back to sleep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61biscayne_@Jul 10 2009, 07:44 AM~14432022
> *My car and I will be there with Baker and Mary Jane
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 10 2009, 10:08 AM~14432706
> *come on sleepy wake up ,,that means all rollerz only cars,,,now go back to sleep :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not only is he sleepy, but hes also a lil bit slow :yes:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 10 2009, 09:52 AM~14433046
> *not only is he sleepy, but hes also a lil bit slow :yes:
> *


DIND DA DEEE,,,WITCH WAY DID HE GO ,,,SLEPPY , SNEZEE,DOPEY,GRUMPY,,AND ALL THE GANG,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*T T T*_


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

TTT


and were having a bbq plate sale tomorrow. were going to be at the california kustoms on military, some come get a plate if you're in town :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 6 2009, 03:08 PM~14394179
> *me and m.j. will be there
> *




hit me up bro ill follow ya out there. iam tryin to get the guys from the Temple area that went to last weekend's show to ride out there wit me again. either way count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

come out and have these girls model on ur car ,trust me some nice photos


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dirty hoes :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 13 2009, 09:37 AM~14456197
> *dirty hoes :nosad:
> *


FUCK NICE PHOTOS WITH THE CARS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I was talking about you and dreamer :0


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 13 2009, 10:05 AM~14456385
> *I was talking about you and dreamer :0
> *


 we keep telling u we will hook u up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 11 2009, 10:07 PM~14446058
> *hit me up bro ill follow ya out there. iam tryin to get the guys from the Temple area that went to last weekend's show to ride out there wit me again.  either way count me in  :thumbsup:
> *



JUST KEEP IN TOUCH. LAST TIME I WENT ON SATURDAY BUT I MIGHT WAIT UNTIL SUNDAY FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt mofos 



3 weeks away :nicoderm:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 13 2009, 08:44 PM~14463285
> *ttt mofos
> 3 weeks away :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

we have only 3 weeks till it goes down, hope to see everyone there


















also performing,,,,,,DAVEY,,ICE,,HOLLOW POINT,,,HIGH STRUNG,,,SIR NOX,,,,AND MORE TO COME,,,

also sponserd by ROW DOGGS CAR CLUB AND ABSOLUTE TATTOOS,,,,,WILL BE RAFFEL OFF TICKITS FOR $5,,,,FIRST PLACE =$100 TAT,,SECOND PLACE=$50 TAT,,THIRD PLACE=A NAME TAT,,,COME ON OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY ,,.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Crystal Images will be there to show some love. It's the other side of fat antonio but we'll be there. May be more central next time. Either way much love! :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Jul 14 2009, 06:55 PM~14473512
> *Crystal Images will be there to show some love. It's the other side of fat antonio but we'll be there. May be more central next time. Either way much love! :biggrin:
> *


were working on that for next year homie :biggrin:  


this place is only like 2 minutes away from camargo anyways :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 14 2009, 07:15 PM~14474394
> *were working on that for next year homie  :biggrin:
> this place is only like 2 minutes away from camargo anyways  :cheesy:
> *


how far is it off of i35?


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*

~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~*_


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 14 2009, 11:45 AM~14469060
> *we have only 3 weeks till it goes down, hope to see everyone there
> 
> 
> ...



also added to the line up,,,PLAYA PROFIT,,,,,AND RING RING WIRELESS WILL BE RAFFLEING OFF FREE PHONES,,,,WITH THAT EVERY CAR THAT PAYS FOR REG,,WILL BE GIVEN A RAFFEL TICKET FOR A PRIZE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 15 2009, 02:10 AM~14478885
> *how far is it off of i35?
> *


its about 4-5 miles or so off of I-35. its real close to camargo park. 


*red star* marks the spot :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

T2T foR rOLLerz !


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 16 2009, 05:46 PM~14495715
> *T2T foR rOLLerz !
> *



u gonna be giving away free pumps?


if so i need that winnin ticket :biggrin:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

2 more weeks


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 15 2009, 09:48 AM~14480713
> *its about 4-5 miles or so off of I-35. its real close to camargo park.
> red star marks the spot :biggrin:
> 
> ...


awreadyy appreciate it .. ill be there.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i might go and take some pictures.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

big rick photography in the house? :0


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 15 2009, 09:07 AM~14480375
> *also added to the line up,,,PLAYA PROFIT,,,,,AND RING RING WIRELESS WILL BE RAFFLEING OFF FREE PHONES,,,,WITH THAT EVERY CAR THAT PAYS FOR REG,,WILL BE GIVEN A RAFFEL TICKET FOR A PRIZE
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good Rollerz.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin: northeast in da house


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

2 weeks away


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ALMOST HERE :cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*T T T*_


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

1 WEEK AND A HALF :cheesy:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone there
> wats up for the hoppers.....any car and truck hop competition??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> > for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone there
> > wats up for the hoppers.....any car and truck hop competition??
> 
> 
> no best chest for porkchop lol. those meatheads were pissed. fuck em :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 22 2009, 01:53 PM~14550604
> *no  best chest for porkchop lol.  those meatheads were pissed. fuck em  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: hahaha yeah porkchop got them good homie! hes gettin ready for the heatwave best chest contest too..lol jk! mybe we can get him to do it again.....takecare homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jul 22 2009, 02:37 PM~14551092
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: hahaha yeah porkchop got them good homie! hes gettin ready for the heatwave best chest contest too..lol jk!  mybe we can get him to do it again.....takecare homie! :biggrin:
> *



I aint gona lie , I was lookin .But not for a long time .


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> > for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone there
> > wats up for the hoppers.....any car and truck hop competition??
> 
> 
> we dont have nothing set up,,funds went to everything else,,,but if anyone want to show for fun let me know so we can set aside a spot for you all maybe some good old side comp between u all,,,,main thing is for everyone to have fun,,,so next year we can have a cash winner for the hop,,,see everyone there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

cant wait  

iam even skippin the heatwave show this weekend so i can hit up this show next weekend..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:420:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

we are looking for someone that does airbrushing on t-shirts,,that would like to set up a booth at our show,,,booth space is $100 for the day ,,and the good thing is the show is free to the public ,,so they will have more money in there pockets,,since they dont have to pay to get in ,,better for vendor tio make a buck,,,if you like to get booth hit me up a.s.a.p richard 210-209-1255


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

almost here


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

damm is it time yet wana chill and have some fun with family and freinds


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 25 2009, 08:52 AM~14578183
> *damm is it time yet wana chill and have some fun with family and freinds
> *


should be out here in cali if you were really down to chill :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

son of a bitch!!!!!!!!!! 1 week away!!!!! :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Show was ok, congrats to John for his wins with the bikes. Not ready for the drive home.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14588656
> *Show was ok, congrats to John for his wins with the bikes. Not ready for the drive home.
> *


be safe on your way home


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14588656
> *Show was ok, congrats to John for his wins with the bikes. Not ready for the drive home.
> *


you to homie. texas takeover all day everyday


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

this sunday


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14588945
> *you to homie.  texas takeover all day everyday
> *


congrats to all the guys from texas i hope to be there with yall next year


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 27 2009, 04:58 PM~14596736
> *congrats to all the guys from texas i hope to be there with yall next year
> *


how did you do at tx heatwave?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

tTt


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 12:40 AM~14601091
> *how did you do at tx heatwave?
> *


lowrider best of show


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 28 2009, 11:12 PM~14611001
> *lowrider best of show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 28 2009, 10:12 PM~14611001
> *lowrider best of show
> *


awreadyyyy


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

4 more days to go ,,,dont miss out on this


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

rumor has it this is going to be the greatest show in the history of mankind :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 29 2009, 05:03 PM~14619723
> *rumor has it this is going to be the greatest show in the history of mankind :dunno:
> *


Damn and i won't be able to make it, that sucks.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jul 29 2009, 06:03 PM~14619723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iam tryin my best to make it. just been having problems with my fuel system :uh: but its in the shop and i should have it back by tomorrow hopefully. it sucks cuz the car cuts off on me and i dont want that to happen on i35 .. but i wanna make it to SA this weekend and Longview next weekend


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 29 2009, 05:28 PM~14620078
> *iam tryin my best to make it. just been having problems with my fuel system  :uh:  but its in the shop and i should have it back by tomorrow hopefully. it sucks cuz the car cuts off on me and i dont want that to happen on i35 .. but i wanna make it to SA this weekend and Longview next weekend
> *


I'll be in Louisiana @ work, so i can't make it, plus the truck is still in Corpus from our trip back from Cali.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 29 2009, 07:18 PM~14619930
> *Damn and i won't be able to make it, that sucks.
> *


duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 29 2009, 06:56 PM~14621205
> *duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
> *


Sorry bro, gotta try to make some money to feed all my kids. :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

car hop ?


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

check this out everyone is asking for a hop,,,if things go right we can do this,,,,,we do have trohpies for 1,2,3 place hop so give us some feed back,,,


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634

Hey are you following me? :scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got off the phone wit some of my club members.. looks like i wont be making the trip down to SA alone.. theres about 4 or 5 other guys that said they wanna hit this show up :thumbsup: which is a good thing so incase i get lost i wont be lost by myself. see yall on Sunday


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i see the frog :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

once you see "the frog" there is no unseeing "the frog" :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

See you boys in a couple of days..... :thumbsup:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jul 30 2009, 11:59 PM~14634927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey whats with the frog,,,its----FROGY STYLE--LOL


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

JUST FOUND OUT THERE WILL BE THE STRIPPERS ,,OOPS I MEAN YOUNG LADIES,,,LOL,,,,NO IT STRIPPERS,,,,FROM BABYLON WORKING THE SHOW SO BRING THE CAMRAS,,,,AND THE STRIPPER POLE ,,,LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

make sure your vaccinations are up to date too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 31 2009, 08:40 AM~14636864
> *make sure your vaccinations are up to date too
> *


bring the sanitizers too :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sucks I can't make the show. See you guys in Longview though.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 31 2009, 12:18 PM~14637652
> *Sucks I can't make the show. See you guys in Longview though.
> *


you're going to miss the disease infested <s>hookers</s> strippers


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 31 2009, 10:27 AM~14637724
> *you're going to miss the disease infested <s>hookers</s> strippers
> *


cochinafest 2009


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you learned a new spanish word :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jul 31 2009, 10:27 AM~14637724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well when you say it like that, that's a whole different thing. I think it was the hooker/stripper thing that got me. Lol o-well my loss.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 31 2009, 11:15 AM~14638166
> *you learned a new spanish word  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yep i went to cali for a week :biggrin:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

here kitty kitty :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

gonna have some great weather for the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 1usamotorsports.com

what up Gilbert.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte+Jul 31 2009, 09:29 AM~14636781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i dont think it'll be 109degrees like it was at Magnificos. when i got home i took a nap and didnt wake up till that Wednesday.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254

What's good homie.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 31 2009, 05:36 PM~14641214
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> 
> What's good homie.
> *


chillin just got home from work and checkin LIL and myspace. looks cloudy as fuck outside hopefully we get some rain.. how you been?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 31 2009, 04:38 PM~14641239
> *chillin just got home from work and checkin LIL and myspace. looks cloudy as fuck outside hopefully we get some rain.. how you been?
> *


On the way back from Cali. i got called to be at work the next day at 9 am, so i am just chillin in Louisiana.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 31 2009, 06:42 PM~14641276
> *On the way back from Cali. i got called to be at work the next day at 9 am, so i am just chillin in Louisiana.
> *


I dont know how you did it after a trip like that


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

had someone ask me earlier about what classes yall were having.. i told em id check into it


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2009, 12:32 PM~14637772
> *cochinafest 2009
> *



:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 31 2009, 11:18 PM~14643627
> *had someone ask me earlier about what classes yall were having..  i told em id check into it
> *


we have a mild and wild class for just about every class you can think of, 1st, 2nd and 3rd in all categories.

nice big trophys too, no little 8" trophy's here :cheesy: over 100 trophies, including special awards and sweepstakes.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 31 2009, 11:25 PM~14644153
> *we have a mild and wild class for just about every class you can think of, 1st, 2nd and 3rd in all categories.
> 
> nice big trophys too, no little 8" trophy's here  :cheesy: over 100 trophies, including special awards and sweepstakes.
> *


k appreciate it sounds good.. wha bout street class? well i mentioned strippers to them and they got excitied so i think they going 4sure newayz now lol. iam ready ill be leaving here about 5 in da morning since its a 3 hour drive for me. its been raining a lil up this way but i hope its over now so i can clean & wash the car tomorrow. see you guys on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT........4........THE.....RO...FAMILY.........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sleepy is a ****!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 1 2009, 01:42 AM~14644613
> *sleepy is a ****!
> *


ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 1 2009, 01:42 AM~14644613
> *sleepy is a ****!
> *



u gonna make it down for the show cousin?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Aug 1 2009, 10:49 AM~14645773
> *u gonna make it down for the show cousin?
> *


miniature tuff guy competition? :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sleepy G, *SA ROLLERZ*


morning brother john :wave:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

On top for the homies Rollerz


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 1 2009, 12:17 PM~14646221
> *On top for the homies Rollerz
> *



uffin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its almost bout dat time fellaz


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey i got 2 lite grey area rugs i wanna sale. if anyone is lookin for some they can use as part of their display then hit me up. ill let em both go for 20 bucks or 10 bucks each


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

MIGHT BE A RAFFLE FOR A CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE FROM KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

9 1/2 hours till set up :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I should probably go to sleep already...... nah.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 1 2009, 08:28 PM~14649226
> *I should probably go to sleep already...... nah.
> *


shit im up in atx still


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

gotta be there in 7 hours :uhno:


i dont think ima want to wake up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Aug 1 2009, 09:00 PM~14649432
> *gotta be there in 7 hours :uhno:
> i dont think ima want to wake up
> *


late = $100


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :burn:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i dont got that kinda of money, unless i won a best chest contest of some sort


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its 12:35 and i barely got back from the carwash and iam suppose to be leaving here at 5am..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 1 2009, 10:36 PM~14650020
> *its 12:35 and i barely got back from the carwash and iam suppose to be leaving here at 5am..
> *


im leaving austin in 15 minutes. and i got to be there at 5 am. :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTMFT 

bout to hit the road .. see yall in a few hours


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 2 2009, 04:54 AM~14650847
> *TTMFT
> 
> bout to hit the road .. see yall in a few hours
> *


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

wait for me i am leave austin right now


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for the Rollerz


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

R.O. SA put on a bad ass show today :thumbsup:


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

good music,bad ass cars,beautiful girls in every direction,but had to take a piss by the dumpster,couldnt find any restrooms  hopefully next time more hoppers but thanx R.O for the free show


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

honestly homie, the hop was kind of an after thought for us. next year we're gonna step it up for the hopper guys with some awards and very likely a cash prize or two too. thanks for coming out and we're glad you enjoyed the show.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 2 2009, 07:38 AM~14651076
> *wait for me i am leave austin right now
> *


bet you're glad they waitied for you bro :biggrin: congradulations on gettin best of show and a $500 lonestar card lol.. it was good seeing you at the show. 


Whats up Sleepy & Hot$tuff it was a pleasure meeting you guys today too and everyone else i met today. its hard to put faces with layitlow names. glad i made the trip out to the show and ill be there next time too.. bad ass throphies :thumbsup: iam bout to upload my pics now. 

if i dont make it to Longview next Saturday I'll see everyone at the Temple Tx Wego Show on the 23rd


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14656115
> *bet you're glad they waitied for you bro  :biggrin:  congradulations on gettin best of show and a $500 lonestar card lol.. it was good seeing you at the show.
> Whats up Sleepy & Hot$tuff it was a pleasure meeting you guys today too and everyone else i met today. its hard to put faces with layitlow names. glad i made the trip out to the show and ill be there next time too.. bad ass throphies  :thumbsup: iam bout to upload my pics now.
> 
> ...



nice meeting u bro


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14656115
> *bet you're glad they waitied for you bro  :biggrin:  congradulations on gettin best of show and a $500 lonestar card lol.. it was good seeing you at the show.
> Whats up Sleepy & Hot$tuff it was a pleasure meeting you guys today too and everyone else i met today. its hard to put faces with layitlow names. glad i made the trip out to the show and ill be there next time too.. bad ass throphies  :thumbsup: iam bout to upload my pics now.
> 
> ...


mofo taking long trips for a show,you sir are a real rider


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

How did everything go, any pics?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2009, 11:47 PM~14656739
> *mofo taking long trips for a show,you sir are a real rider
> *


lol thanks. i try i cant always make it but when i can ill make the trip.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 3 2009, 06:29 AM~14657698
> *How did everything go, any pics?
> *



































and best of show went to bbaker78634


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the 1 in the shorts god dayumm


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14656115
> *bet you're glad they waitied for you bro  :biggrin:  congradulations on gettin best of show and a $500 lonestar card lol.. it was good seeing you at the show.
> Whats up Sleepy & Hot$tuff it was a pleasure meeting you guys today too and everyone else i met today. its hard to put faces with layitlow names. glad i made the trip out to the show and ill be there next time too.. bad ass throphies  :thumbsup: iam bout to upload my pics now.
> 
> ...


thanks for coming out homie, and it was good meeting you too. Im glad you liked the show, next years we will be even bigger and better. And at a better location too


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks to every one that came out for the show and to show supoort,,,next year bigger show and better ,,,hope we can do the best we can to make everyone happy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i wanna give thankx to the 4 of us who cleaned up all the trash in the parking lot. and to those who didnt, yall need to step up or step out.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you're welcome  :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hot$tuff5964, southsyde64, biggboy, 1usamotorsports.com


thanks to Gilbert and the entire DUB UNIT for coming out and reppin hard


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

next year we are considering raffling off a streetable showable car. maybe $100 a ticket. any feedback on this is helpfull to making this happen. and what kinda car would you all like to be raffled off?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2009, 12:08 PM~14659817
> *next year we are considering raffling off a streetable showable car. maybe $100 a ticket. any feedback on this is helpfull to making this happen.  and what kinda car would you all like to be raffled off?
> *


that black 65 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2009, 11:10 AM~14659826
> *that black 65  :biggrin:
> *


might have to charge more then $100 a ticket, maybe................


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

me and Jovanni are back on our way to clean up the parking lot some more :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 3 2009, 12:23 PM~14660520
> *me and Jovanni are back on our way to clean up the parking lot some more :uh:
> *


props to you 2. hope more down members show up. i did my 6 bags yesterday


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad the show was a good turn out.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hot$tuff5964, miggy254, bbaker78634


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 3 2009, 05:56 PM~14663449
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: hot$tuff5964, miggy254, bbaker78634
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dammit i was just bout to do that...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

This was one of the best small shows I have been to in a long time . I wanted to thank the Rollerz for putting on a great show I will be there next year for sure. I like the idea to raffle off a car, maybe we car do a bike for 2nd prize.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 3 2009, 08:12 PM~14665621
> *This was one of the best small shows I have been to in a long time . I wanted to thank the Rollerz for putting on a great show I will be there next year for sure. I like the idea to raffle off a car, maybe we car do a bike for 2nd prize.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2009, 01:08 PM~14659817
> *next year we are considering raffling off a streetable showable car. maybe $100 a ticket. any feedback on this is helpfull to making this happen.  and what kinda car would you all like to be raffled off?
> *



build a street hopper and raffle it.
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Aug 4 2009, 07:29 AM~14669706
> *build a street hopper and raffle it.
> :biggrin:
> *


thats too easy, but maybe if thats what everyone wants

kind of car?
type of paint? 
rims?
etc


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------

